# What breed am I?



## dsdakel (Aug 9, 2013)

I posted on a thread but I guess it belongs here. Here is a pic of our " golden comet Pullet" not convinced of any of that. It's a big bird heads above the rest born in April. Markings of a Sicilian buttercup hen but no cupped comb and very gender confused. Any suggestions appreciated


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

That looks like a rooster to me! Rooster stance, hackle and saddle feathering, all male sex characteristics in place except the spurs, which come later anyway.


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Agreed....


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Looks like a rooster.... possibly a mix or one of the auto-sexing breeds (at least his coloration looks like such.) This page might be a good place to start looking for his breed, it has a few different auto-sexing breed photos and an explanation. http://www.feathersite.com/Poultry/CGA/Auto/BRKAutosex.html


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Bee said:


> That looks like a rooster to me! Rooster stance, hackle and saddle feathering, all male sex characteristics in place except the spurs, which come later anyway.


Look close, the spurs are the size of rosebud thorns!!


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Yes...but I've seen young pullets with spurs that big as well. 

As for the breed, I'm not sure of the breed but it looks to have some beautiful stippling of the feathers and that wonderful amber coloring....that bears doing some research into the breed because it could be a crossing of two. He is sure pretty and it would be nice if you could post a pic of him at his full maturity..should be a beautiful bird as far as feathering goes.


----------



## drob12985 (Jul 6, 2013)

dsdakel said:


> I posted on a thread but I guess it belongs here. Here is a pic of our " golden comet Pullet" not convinced of any of that. It's a big bird heads above the rest born in April. Markings of a Sicilian buttercup hen but no cupped comb and very gender confused. Any suggestions appreciated


Looks like a rooster for sure judging by stance and feathering. And judging by the coloring he is possibly part Golden Cuckoo Maran


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

I don't agree with the last post, the leg color is wrong for a Maran, and too much "calico". I agree with the others as an odd-ball cross roo likely a color-sexing breed. Do you have the hatchery's number you could call and ask the possibility of?


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

fuzziebutt said:


> Look close, the spurs are the size of rosebud thorns!!


You can't always tell with the buds I have two leghorn hens that I've had for years still laying and they both have a full set of spurs that looks like a roo to me the stance the feathering all the above all you need is the crow.


----------



## RickaRae (Aug 12, 2013)

hennypenny68 said:


> You can't always tell with the buds I have two leghorn hens that I've had for years still laying and they both have a full set of spurs that looks like a roo to me the stance the feathering all the above all you need is the crow.


e just adopted 2 egg-breaking white leghorns & 1 has spurs! (No worries, they are intended for our freezer & separate from the rest of our flock to prevent them from teaching the other girls to eat eggs!). My daughter (who is in poultry in 4h) INSISTED she was a roo, but no crowing & we're pretty sure she lays (she was eating an egg recently). Crazy. I've never seen a hen with a full set of spurs! Nubs, yes; spurs, no!


----------



## RickaRae (Aug 12, 2013)

Looks like a roo to me as well, but I don't have a guess for the breed.


----------

